# Code-Formatierung in Eclipse



## Suncrusher (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem bei der automatischen Formatierung von Code. Wenn ich einen String habe, und diesen, der Übersicht wegen, auf mehrere Zeilen umbreche, werden die Umbrüche wieder entfernt. 
Bsp.:

String a = "aa aa" +
"bb bb";​
wird zu
String a = "aa aabb bb";

Dies stört mich besonders bei größeren SQL-Anweisungen.

Was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten?

Thx & VG


----------



## KlaDi (9. Januar 2007)

Also irgendwie kann ich das Problem nicht ganz nachvollziehen!

Wann werden denn Deine Formatierungen geändert? Beim Speichern, beim Schließen von Eclipse?

Gruß.


----------



## Suncrusher (9. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich sage Source->Format wird ja alles formatiert. Damit der Code bei allen im Projekt gleich aussieht, wäre es optimal, wenn es auch alle immer machen. Aber wenn dadurch die SQL-Strings nicht mehr lesbar sind, hilft das nicht wirklich.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (9. Januar 2007)

Moin!
Unter Project->Properties->Java Code Style -> Formatter erstellst du dir ein neues Profil und editierst dieses.
Unter Line Wrapping ->Expressions->Binary Expressions kannst du die Einstellungen bezüglich Zeilenumbruch editieren.

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Suncrusher (9. Januar 2007)

Danke für den Tip. Mal schaun ob das die Anforderung komplett erfüllt.

VG


----------



## Anime-Otaku (10. Januar 2007)

Suncrusher hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich sage Source->Format wird ja alles formatiert. Damit der Code bei allen im Projekt gleich aussieht, wäre es optimal, wenn es auch alle immer machen. Aber wenn dadurch die SQL-Strings nicht mehr lesbar sind, hilft das nicht wirklich.




Wieso so umständlich strg+shift+F tut das selbe.


----------

